# Two interior cleaner/dressing reviews



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Auto Finesse Spritz £8.95 500ml

Positives 
*Excellent Value for money
*Smells ok when applying 
*Leaves a really nice natural dull finish 
*Cleans really well

Negatives 
*Need a few quirks of product on not very large areas 
*Don't know if anyone else has experienced this but I have found when we had the nice weather recently I found the interior of my car smelling of wet dog. Always used same air freshner, glass cleaner and carpet/upholstery cleaner only thing I have changed is my interior cleaner/dressing and no I don't own a dog either 
*Seems to attract dirt and dust. Again with the recent nice weather we experienced had my windows down a lot which I know dirt and dust is going to get in but never had it this bad before

Overall 6/10

Madcow Mango Sauce £11.99 500ml

Positives 
*Good value for money
*Smells really nice (wouldn't say it smelt like mangos though and would like it to smell a bit stronger to
*Leaves a really nice natural dull finish
*Cleans really well 
*Found two quirks of the product went along way
*Doesn't attract dust or dirt

Negatives 
*Only can buy from madcow with p&p at £4 

Overall 8/10


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Never had the wet dog smell. Smells like vanilla here.
Never noticed it attracting dust.

Might give the madcow a try


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I would defiantly give it ago 250ml is £7.99 if you want something smaller to try first


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

SORRY FOR RESTARTING THIS THREAD BUT I HAVE A FEW UPDATES

After using my first bottle of Madcow Mango Sauce save to say it's still amazing. 

Positives
*Bought a 250ml back in August and just finished it so lasted around 5months of been used weekly
*Madcow have recently slightly changed the product colour and smell. Has said previously I liked the smell but wasn't very strong but this now has changed and you can actually smell the product and I do proper the new smell of this one
*You now can buy Madcow from other detailing websites would like to see them on more popular websites where I buy my other products from would be a nice saving on p&p.

Also would like to now increase my rating to 9/10 due to recent changes.

Juicy Details Who's A Coconut £7.99 500ml
Positives 
*Amazing value 
*Limited Edition
*Little products goes a long way
*Nice strong smell

Negatives
*After many good reviews of their dash of coke I decided to try there interior especially since they have released three limited edition. I was advised that it was a satin dressing none greasy unfortunately this wasn't the case it was shiney and greasy, tried buffing any excess off but no nothing. It reminded me of before I got into detailing the interior products I used how ever I thought that was a nice look I don't know.

6/10


----------



## Venger (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm about to order some Mango Sauce but can I just clarify that the stuff you reviewed is this stuff...









...and not this stuff...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Mad cow any day smells nice too.


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

Venger said:


> I'm about to order some Mango Sauce but can I just clarify that the stuff you reviewed is this stuff...
> 
> View attachment 40700
> 
> ...


Its the first one, I have a spray bottle of the same stuff which was bought for me for my birthday just by pure luck. the madcow range is amazing, and is really an up and coming company which really deserves more credit than what its getting at the moment!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Like the Mango myself darn good matt product.


----------



## Venger (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Both I will explain. The bottom one is the old design bottles and the top one is the new design bottles


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

It's the only product I use from the but it's an amazing product.



Floyd said:


> Its the first one, I have a spray bottle of the same stuff which was bought for me for my birthday just by pure luck. the madcow range is amazing, and is really an up and coming company which really deserves more credit than what its getting at the moment!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I also have the Mango Sauce , a really nice dressing , nice matt look :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Nice to see other people love for Madcow Mango Sauce really underrated interior dressing. I first tried this product in my first waxybox and was my first matt finish dressing and fell in love with it straight away after finishing sample bought 250ml then last month bought 500ml. I have tried several others dressing but just been disappointed by them not trying anymore sticking with Madcow Mango Sauce



james_death said:


> Like the Mango myself darn good matt product.


----------



## Venger (Mar 3, 2014)

OK, well I've ordered the top one 

What's the consistency like ? Going on the bottom pic, it looks quite thick, or is that just the colour ? I was thinking that to be sprayable it would have to be fairly thin ?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I spray it onto a Microfibre applicator and wipe on
Consistancy is not thick either :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Consistency is thin I would say slightly thicker than water spray onto a microfibre cloth then clean your trim no need to buff after like others to get matt finish



Venger said:


> OK, well I've ordered the top one
> 
> What's the consistency like ? Going on the bottom pic, it looks quite thick, or is that just the colour ? I was thinking that to be sprayable it would have to be fairly thin ?


----------



## Venger (Mar 3, 2014)

It arrived today, along with some Dr Leather wipes, the interior ain't gonna know whats hit it 

I have to say, just on a quick sniff from the bottle, I'm not blown away by the scent of the Mango Sauce but will see how it is once applied etc.

Thanks for your help :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

What's wrong with the smell don't you like it or is it not strong enough for you



Venger said:


> It arrived today, along with some Dr Leather wipes, the interior ain't gonna know whats hit it
> 
> I have to say, just on a quick sniff from the bottle, I'm not blown away by the scent of the Mango Sauce but will see how it is once applied etc.
> 
> Thanks for your help :thumb:


----------



## Venger (Mar 3, 2014)

Just didn't really like the smell tbh but more than prepared to give it a go and see what it's like once applied in the car


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Everyone has there own tastes. Am sure you will forgive the smell if you using the finish that it provides. Attached a photo of interior of my car it wearing Madcow Mango Sauce.



Venger said:


> Just didn't really like the smell tbh but more than prepared to give it a go and see what it's like once applied in the car


----------



## Venger (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice 

Interesting that you should post that part of the interior as I've used stuff in the past (albeit long before I found DW and learnt a few things) and once I'd applied it to the top of the dash it was so friggin' shiny all I saw in the windscreen was the reflection of the dash :wall:

Looking forward to using the Mango Sauce


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Has you say before DW I used interior dressing that made it shiny and thought it was brillant same with tyre dressing loved the really wet look. But not now I have changed my ways looking back don't know how I thought it was a good look. Am all for the natural matt finish now.

Also when you first apply can look a bit wet but don't worry it does depend on the type of plastic, it's does it more on my side door plastic than dash, if that does happens just leave it a few mins.



Venger said:


> Nice
> 
> Interesting that you should post that part of the interior as I've used stuff in the past (albeit long before I found DW and learnt a few things) and once I'd applied it to the top of the dash it was so friggin' shiny all I saw in the windscreen was the reflection of the dash :wall:
> 
> Looking forward to using the Mango Sauce


----------

